# مقدمة عن نظم إدارة الجودة و أهم المصطلحات



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (8 يونيو 2007)

*الغرض من الموضوع*

إلقاء الضوء علي بعض المفاهيم و المصطلحات في الجودة ودور و مسئوليات جميع العاملين بأي منشأة في عملية تطوير أنظمة إدارة الجودة طبقا للمواصفة القياسية العالمية "الأيزو 9001 لسنة 2000"

[FONT=&quot]التطور التاريخي للجودة[/FONT]

*المرحلة الأولي:* قبل عام 1900 جودة المنتج مسئولية العامل

*المرحلة الثانية:* مـن عام 1900 : 1920 جودة المنتج مسئولية الملاحظ

*المرحلة الثالثة:* مـن عام 1920 : 1940 جودة المنتج مسئولية المفتش

*المرحلة الرابعة:* مـن عام 1940 : 1960 جودة المنتج مراقبة الجودة

*مراقبة الجودة*
*هي كافة أنشطة المراقبة التي تتم داخل المؤسسة*


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] ·مراقبة العقود
·مراقبة الوثائق
·المشتريات
·التوريدات
·تمييز المنتج
·مراقبة العمليات
·التفتيش و الاختبار
·منتجات غير مطابقة (خدمة طبية غير مطابقة)
·إجراءات تصحيحية
·التداول / التخزين
·المراجعة الداخلية
·التدريب

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] 
*المرحلة الخامسة:* من عام 1960 : 1980 ضمان الجودة جودة النظام

*ضمان الجودة*
*هي كافة الأنشطة الخاصة بمراقبة الجودة مضافا لها بعض الأنشطة المكملة*
·مراجعة و تقييم الموردين
·مراقبة الجودة
·خدمة ما بعد الإصلاح / الصيانة / .......الخ

*المرحلة السادسة:* من عام 1980حتي الآن (ادارة الجودة الشاملة) جودة النظام


[FONT=&quot]مصطلحات و تعريفات الجودة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تعريفات الجودة[/FONT]

*الجودة*
هي: درجة تحقيق مجموعة من الخواص لمنتج أو خدمة للمتطلبات.

*ضمان الجودة*
هي: كل الإجراءات المخططة و المتسلسلة لإعطاء ثقة كافية بأن المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة سوف تستوفي مطالب الجودة

*ضمان الجودة في الخدمة الصحية*
عبارة عن عملية مستمرة تحتوي علي الأنشطة التي تقوم بمراجعة الأداء و تقييمه ثم استخدام النتائج في تحديد مناطق الخلل و معرفة أسبابها ثم تنفيذ الخطوات اللازمة نحو إصلاحها لتحسين الخدمة الصحية للمريض
مكونات ضمان الجودة ثلاث:
التخطيط للجودة ، تقييم الجودة ، ثم تحسين الجودة

*ضمان الجودة في الخدمات الصحية يعني:*
1)الالتزام بمعايير قياسية للخدمات الصحية.
2)ضمان و تنفيذ الأنشطة الصحية الفعلية بطريقة سليمة.
3)تحسين جودة الرعاية الصحية.
4)البحث المستمر عن احتمالات تحسين الرعاية الصحية للمجتمع.
5)عملية الرصد المستمر للمعايير القياسية عن طريق مؤشرات مختارة.

*مستوي الخدمة في مجال الرعاية الصحية*
يقصد به عوامل متعددة منها سرعة التشخيص و دقة المعالجة و مناسبة التدخل الطبي و مناسبة الوقت و الجهد و الموارد التي تم إنفاقها لمعالجة الحالة المرضية.

*نظام الجودة*
هو: الهيكل التنظيمي و المسئوليات و الإجراءات و الأنشطة و الموارد الازمة لتطبيق سياسة الجودة و وضعها موضع التنفيذ – و يعتبر التوثيق هو التجسيد المادي لنظام الجودة.

*وظائف الجودة*
هي: مجموعة من الأنشطة التي من خلالها يمكننا أن نحقق الصلاحية للاستخدام بصرف النظر عن اين تنفذ هذه الأنشطة

*ضبط الجودة*
هي: مجمل الأساليب الفنية والأنشطة المستخدمة لاستيفاء مطالب الجودة. ويرتبط الضبط دائما بوجود مجموعة مواصفات فنية و متابعة التنفيذ لهذة المواصفات و التدخل لمحاولة إصلاح أي انحراف عند تنفيذ هذه المواصفات و الذي قد يحدث أثناء التنفيذ.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مصطلحات الجودة[/FONT]

مصطلحات الجودة كما بالمواصفات القياسية العالمية الإرشادية "الأيزو 9000 لسنة 2000"

العميل : هو أي شخص يتأثر بالمنتج أو الخدمة.
عملاء خارجيين: المرضي / شركات التأمين / الشركات و المؤسسات
عملاء داخليين : جميع الأقسام / الإدارات المختلفة بالمستشفي

المنتج : هو ناتج أي عملية
مادي / ملموس:
·سيارة / جهاز تكييف / كيماويات / جهاز الكتروني.
غير مادي: 
·خدمات مثل المستشفيات / الفنادق / المدارس / البنوك
·برامج كمبيوتر – برامج محاسبية
·تقارير

[FONT=&quot]ما هو "الأيزو"؟[/FONT]

اختصار لاسم المنظمة العالمية للتوحيد القياسي
*I*nternational *O*rganization for *S*tandardization
منظمة دولية مكونة من عضوية 147 دولة من بينها مصر و يمثلها الهيئة المصرية العامة للتوحيد القياسي و جودة الإنتاج " و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويمثلها "*ANSI*"

نشأة نظام المواصفات القياسية العالمية " الأيزو 9000"

- نشأ نظام الجودة العالمي " الأيزو 9000" اعتمادا علي المواصفات الآتية:
- المواصفات القياسية العسكرية الأمريكية*MIL – Q9858A*الصادرة عام 1963.
* - *مواصفات حلف شمال الأطلنطي – الناتو –*AQAP-1*
* - *المواصفات البريطانيةBS-5750 الصادرة من الهيئة البريطانية للمواصفات (*BSI*) 
- في عام 1987 قامت المنظمة العالمية للتوحيد القياسي بإصدار سلسلة المواصفات "الأيزو 9000 لعام 1987"."الإصدار الأول"
- في عام1994 تم مراجعة و تحديث سلسلة المواصفات "الأيزو 9000 لعام 1987" و إصدار سلسلة المواصفات " الأيزو 9000 لعام 1994" . "الإصدار الثاني"
- يتم مراجعة وتعديل هذه المواصفات كل خمس سنوات.
- في 15 ديسمبر 2000 تم إصدار سلسلة المواصفات القياسية "الأيزو 9000 لعام 2000".


*مزايا الحصول علي شهادة المطابقة للمواصفات القياسية العالمية (الأيزو9000)*

□استيفاء احتياجات العملاء (المرضي) وظروف السوق الحالية.
□المطابقة للمتطلبات الإلزامية و الاختيارية لنظم الجودة.
□زيادة الإنتاجية و الكفاءة.
□أساس لبرنامج إدارة الجودة الشاملة.
□كسب اعتراف و تقدير الجهات الخارجية فيما يخص الجودة.
□الإعداد و التجهيز لمتطلبات السوق المستقبلية.
□الإقلال من المرفوضات و إعادة التشغيل للمنتجات. (إعادة إجراء عملية)
□الإقلال من شكاوي العملاء (المرضي) مما يؤدي لقبول الخدمة الطبية.
□زيادة الوعي بالجودة لدي العاملين و التعاون بينهم.
□تحسين قنوات الاتصال بين العاملين.
□وجود نظام جودة موثق دليل علي جودة الخدمة المقدمة.
□كسب ثقة العملاء (المرضي) في وجود نظام جودة معترف به دوليا.

*أهمية تطبيق المواصفات القياسية العالمية (الأيزو 9000)*

□ضمان جودة الخدمات و مطابقتها لاحتياجات العميل.
□تحسين جودة أنظمة العمل هو الطريق لحل المشاكل الاقتصادية التي تواجهها معظم الدول النامية من خلال الثقة في جودة الخدمة المحلية و الاستغناء عن الخدمات الخارجية.
*أهمية تطبيق برامج الجودة في مجال الرعاية الصحية*

§وجود اختلافات كثيرة و واسعة في مستوي الخدمة المقدمة بين وحدات وزارة الصحة / القطاع الخاص / المستشفيات العسكرية.
§وجود اختلافات كثيرة وواسعة أيضا في مستوي جودة الخدمة داخل المؤسسة الوحيدة بل و داخل القسم الواحد بل قد يمتد بين المرضي من مقدم الخدمة الواحد.
§الجودة تعني أساسا بتقليل درجة الاختلاف في مستوي الخدمة و حصرها في نطاق معين و تتركز في وضع مواصفات محددة.

*الأهداف العامة لضمان الجودة في خدمات الرعاية الصحية*

1)زيادة حجم و رفع قدرات الخدمات الصحية
2)رفع كفاءة الخدمات الصحية
3)الحفاظ علي المعايير الجيدة للخدمات الصحية
4)كسب رضاء المستفيدين من الخدمات الطبية
5)تحسين مردود الخدمات الصحية
6)زيادة فاعلية مشاركة المجتمع
7)تطوير التعاون و التنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة بالصحة
8)تحسين معنويات الفريق الصحي

[FONT=&quot]أهداف مشروع تطوير نظم إدارة الجودة بالمستشفي[/FONT]

*الهدف الأول*
تطوير نظم إدارة الجودة بالمستشفي لتتطابق مع متطلبات المواصفة القياسية العالمية " الأيزو 9001 لسنة 2000"

*الهدف الثاني*
الحصول علي شهادة المطابقة للمواصفات القياسية العالمية للجودة من احدي جهات التسجيل الدولية

*الهدف الثالث*
وضع مبادئ و ركائز التحسين المستمر تمهيدا لتطبيق مبادئ إدارة الجودة الشاملة.

*الهدف الرابع*
وضع وتنفيذ السبل و الوسائل اللازمة لمتابعة استمرار فاعلية وكفاءة نظام إدارة الجودة بالمستشفي

*الهدف الخامس*
تدريب و تأهيل كوادر بشرية علي جميع المستويات لإدارة و صيانة و تطوير نظام إدارة الجودة بالمستشفي.

*الهدف السادس*
الارتقاء بنظم إدارة الجودة بالمستشفي بما يضمن المنافسة للوصول إلي نسب النجاح العالمية.

*الهدف السابع*
تحقيق احتياجات العملاء الحالية و المستقبلية

[FONT=&quot]سلسلة المواصفات القياسية العالمية "الأيزو 9000 لسنة 2000"[/FONT]






*مواصفات الأيزو 9000*
-تحدد مبادئ نظام إدارة الجودة.
-تحدد التعريفات و المصطلحات المستخدمة في نظام إدارة الجودة.

*مواصفة الأيزو 9001*
-تحدد متطلبات نظام إدارة الجودة داخل أي مؤسسة بغرض:
·إثبات قدرتها علي تقديم منتجات تحقق متطلبات العملاء والتشريعات و اللوائح القانونية.
·تحسين رضاء العميل

*مواصفات الأيزو 9004*
-تعتبر دليل إرشادي لضمان فاعلية وكفاءة نظام إدارة الجودة.
-تهدف إلي تحسين أداء المؤسسة ورضاء عملائها و جميع الأطراف المعنية.

*مواصفات الأيزو 19011*
-في عملية المراجعة النهائية.
-عند إصدارها سيتم إحلالها بدلا من الأيزو 10011 – 1 ، 2 ، 3 في سلسلة المواصفات القياسية العالمية " الأيزو 9000 لسنة 1994 "
-تعتبر دليل إرشادي لعملية مراجعة أنظمة إدارة الجودة و البيئة.


[FONT=&quot]الملامح الأساسية الجديدة في سلسلة المواصفات القياسية العالمية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]" الأيزو 9000 لسنة 2000 "[/FONT]​ 
*Role of top management with the OMS*
Through leadership and actions top management can create an environmental where people are fully involved and in which a QMS can operate effectively.

The QM principles can be used by top management as the basis of its role which is as follows:

1.To establish and maintain the quality policy and quality objectives of the organization.

2.To promote the quality policy and quality objectives through the organization to increase awareness, motivation and involvement.

3.To ensure focus on customer requirements throughout the organization.

4.To ensure that appropriate processes are implemented to enable requirements of customer and other interested parties to be fulfilled and quality objectives to be achieved.

5.To ensure that an effective and efficient QMS is established, implemented and maintained to achieve the quality objectives.

6.To ensure the availability of necessary resources.

7.To review the QMS periodically.

8.To decide an action for improvement of the QMS.


*Quality Management Principles*

Eight quality management principles have been identified that can be used by top management in order to lead the organization towards improved performance.

These eight quality management principles from the basis for the QMS standards within the "ISO 9000" family.

_The eight quality management principles:_

1)Customer focus
2)Leadership
3)Involvement of people
4)Process approach
5)System approach to management
6)Continual Improvement
7)Factual approach to decision making
8)Mutually beneficial supplier relationships

*Continual Improvement (CI)*

The aim of CI if a QMS is to increase the probability of enhancing the satisfaction of customer and other interested parties

_Actions for improvement include the following:_

1)Analyzing and evaluating the existing situation to identify areas for improvement
2)Establishing the objectives for improvement.
3)Searching for possible solutions to achieve the objectives.
4)Evaluating these solutions and making a selection.
5)Implementing the selecting solutions.
6)Measuring, verifying, analyzing and evaluating results of the implementation to determine that the objectives have been met.
7)Formalizing changes results are reviewed as necessary to determine further opportunities for improvement.

*IN THIS WAY*​_Improvement is a Continual Activity_​


_Feedback form:_

-Customers
-Other interested parties
-Audits and review of the QMS can also be used to identify opportunities for improvement.

*Roles of statistical techniques (ST)*

·The use of ST can help in understanding variability and thereby can help organization. To solve problems and improve effectiveness and efficiency.
·It can facilitate better use of available data to assist in decision making.
·It can help to measure, describe, analyze, interpret and model variability of processes even with a relatively limited amount of data.
·Statistical analysis of data can help to provide a better understanding of the nature, extent and causes of variability, thus helping to solve and even prevent problems that may result from such variability and to promote continual improvement.
·Some examples of statistical techniques & tools of improvement are:
[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]Control Charts
[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]Pareto Diagrams
[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]Cause and Effect Diagrams
[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]Affinity Diagrams
[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]Process Capabilities
[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]Flow Charts

*Evaluating QMS*
Evaluating processes within the QMS Auditing​ 
[FONT=&quot]ما هو المطلوب من جميع العاملين بالمستشفي[/FONT]

1.جودة الخدمة تتحقق بيد كل منا.
2.تذكر دائما سياسة الجودة للمنشأة و قم بتطبيقها في عملك.
3.إنشاء و صيانة و تطبيق النظام مسئولية كل فرد منا.
4.كسب ثقة المريض و ذلك بإتقان العمل.
5.مكان عملك هو عنوان ما تقوم به.
6.لا تعتمد علي أن غيرك سيكتشف خطأك.
7.إذا أخطأت ابلغ رئيسك فهذا سيوفر الكثير.
8.تعلم ممن هو أعلم منك و علم من هو اقل منك خبرة.
9.تأكد انك تلعب دورا هاما في عملية التطوير المستمر للمستشفي.
10.اهتم جيدا بشكوى مريضك و قم بتسجيلها و اعمل علي حلها.
11.شارك في إبداء الرأي نحو حل أي مشكلة متعلقة بعملك.
12.العمل كفريق جماعي هو سبيلك نحو التحسين المستمر.
13.سجل كل ملاحظاتك في العمل.
14.تحقيق رغبات و متطلبات المرضي مسئوليتك.
15.تذكر حديث الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم:
*(إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه)*​ عن أوراق لـمهندس / عز الدين الحمزاوي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يونيو 2007)

الأخ عبد الرحمن الطحان .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع اكثر من رائع . 

جزاك الله الف خير وبركة ونترقب منك المزيد والجديد لصالح هذه الأمة .

نسأل الله ان يوفقك بأثرائنا من علمه .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 يونيو 2007)

الزميل العزيز .... عبد الرحمن الطحان

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المهم جداً لكل مهندس ... وبالأخص المهندس الطبي .... عاشت يداك


----------



## T.M.SALIH (8 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر لك يا أخ عبد الرحمن وجزاك الله عنا كل خير!..أردت السؤال فيما إذا كانت لديك معلومات باللغة العربية عن ضبط الجودة في أجهزة التصوير الطبي؟


----------



## amod (9 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي الزميل عبد الرحمن الطحان 
نشكر لك اختيارك لهذا الموضوع الهادف والرائع والمفيد
على امل ان تنهض امتنا العربية وتهتم بالصناعة للاخذ بكل مافي هذا الجانب من نظم ادارة الجودة والمواصفات
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للإخوة علي الردود المشجعة و اعدكم بالمزيد بإذن الله في هذا الموضوع

الأخ T.m.salih هل تعني بضبط الجودة "المعايرة" ام ماذا

أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد و لكن ذلك لظروف قاهرة


----------



## etantawee (10 أغسطس 2007)

رائع رائع رائع
مختصر ومفيد
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## القائد العام (10 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات قيمه جدا وهمه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله ...
موضوع رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## malk60 (31 مايو 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 يونيو 2009)

موضع اكثر من رائع 00000000000استمر يا اخى الكريم 
وفقنا الله واياك


----------



## أبو المصطفى (6 يونيو 2009)

حقاً موضوع رائع جدً .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bme-fuad (24 يونيو 2009)

اخي الفاضل بعد السلام عليكم بصراحة موضوع في غاية الأهمية وانت فعلاً بذلك مجهود رائع ونقلته لنا بشل مبسط وواضح 
اشكرك ودمت ذخراً وازدنا في مثل هذه المواضيع التي تثري تقافة
المهندس وفقك الله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك.........!!!


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## أبو موئل (2 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع شيق ونوعي شكراًلك


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء اود الاستفسار عن ارتباط موضوع الجودة بموضوع السلامة المهنية وهل ان النقاط التي تقدمها الجودة ممكن ان تتدخل في تفصيلات السلامة المهنية مع الشكر​


----------



## alim20000 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الوضوع في غاية الاهمية وانا ادرسة حاليا فى دراستى العليا


----------



## عبد العزيز احمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية مشكورر
بس فية عندي بعض الاستفسار البسيط اذا ممكن تشرح لي وكون شاكر لك ليش اختارو 9000 وبعدين 9001 بعدين 9004 وهذا


----------



## هبةميكانيك (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير انا دايما محتاجه لمواضيع عن الجودة لاني احضر لرسالة ماجستير بالجودة ارجو التفضل دوما باغنائنا بمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز ورائع
و معلومات وفيرة 
مشكور على الجهد الذي بذلته


----------

